

Universal Lessons We've Learned - jordanlee
http://blog.collections.me/post/38351891168/arman-lessons

======
BrianPetro
> 5.The ability to produce “hard to build, easy to use” services is inversely
> proportional to the number of articles read on startups and productivity.
> The number of times I visited Hacker News and the like in the last 3 months
> can be counted on one hand [3].

Great way to take the focus off a marginally worthwhile blog post.

------
rosanna
12\. Ironically, when we work so hard and with such passion on perfecting our
craft and producing output worth sharing, we often don’t find the time to
share it.

Maybe it's because I've been thinking a lot lately about how I should start
blogging about my life experiences, that this stood out for me right now. I am
guilty of #12 — I find myself so deep in working that I forget to pull out and
actually take time to self-reflect, write about it, and share it. I think
reserving time to write and share your experiences can be a helpful part in
the "perfecting our craft and producing output worth sharing" process. The
saying 'there is no such thing as no time, you can always make time' pops into
my head from time to time. Both ideas sound nice to me, and hopefully they’re
things I actually incorporate into my habits for the upcoming year! Thanks for
the post :)

------
patrickocoffeyo
How long did it take you to build this application, and in what ways do you
expect it to grow in the next 5 years? What problem does this service solve?

I'm just a curious guy. Good post! :)

~~~
armansu
Thank you! { 'Time': 'since June 2012', 'Problem': 'content segmentation',
'Vision': 'universal Finder' }

~~~
patrickocoffeyo
Oooo, I got a json reply! :) So what key features will distinguish this from
safari's reading list, and other tools like that?

------
imslavko
Not that universal, but still useful! And I found language a bit hard for non-
English speakers :) Great post!

------
kaliblack
It's a bit petty of me, but these universal truths are totally specific to the
author's context.

------
armansu
Bruce Lee in the screenshot? His quote as the prologue would be relevant.

------
001sky
_4\. The most successful product-related decisions we’ve made grew out of a
“zen mind, beginner’s mind” mentality. Decisions that resulted from long
intellectual debates, complicated forward-looking arguments, or ornate over-
intellectualizations rarely led to anything useful._

== Clarity of mind, and its opposite.

